# What the heck happened to me last night ( help needed )



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Many times the release of the arrow is thru expansion in the shot. This is created with back tension. If your learning something totally new, it needs to be done on a blank bale. As you cannot "aim" and work on any other part of the shot at the same time. It's either one or the other.

Sound like what you did was called a "brain fart". Happens quite often in archery.


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

It was blank bail, the 3 things where push with or drive with my thumb, arm pit to the ground and contracting my back. I wasn't aiming so much it was only 15 or yards in front of me.


Regards,

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

By expansion what do you mean ? When my back contracts and the bow expands ? Sorry for the dumb question.

Brandon


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sure you collapsed on you shot. like sub said above the shot seq, must be automatic, the exact same way every time without thinking about it. im guessing you just relaxed a little to much or you were not a full draw, and it got you off guard.thats why you bail shoot to train your mind to do it the same way without thinking about it.if its not the exact same dont shoot it, let down......start over........ only shoot perfect arrows.


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok , I guess the hard part will be for me to tell. It always seems the second I shoot the arrow I know if it was good or bad. So if I feel uncomfortable draw down and if not fire. I will do that tonight. I see the point as it will force you to not train badly so to speak. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You seem to be very serious about getting good. One thing that you can mentally look at on the blank bale for one thing at a time is to ask yourself "how did I set it and what did I get for it?". Focus on only one part of your form on each arrow. As you develop, you will be able to know if you are set up for a good shot before you shoot it. 

It sounds like you have an excellent coach. You are fortunate.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## StrikeForce (Jul 25, 2012)

What do you mean by "armpit to the ground" as part of your form?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Back tension is more than just the scapulae moving toward the spine. It is the expansion of the chest and the rotation around the spine. This is a part of the BEST method that really works for me. It is important to relax and transfer draw energy into the back, but it is also important to maintain this tension in the back. This will help keep you from collapsing in the shot and give you a proper follow thru as long as your draw length is correct. These movements are microscopic in proportion to the drawing of the bow.

This is the part of Kisik Lee's BEST method i don't agree with > "Total focus must be on the expansion and the execution of the shot; aiming is only secondary."

I know he is the one of the most decorated archery coaches in the world, but I don't care. I get my shot sequence down and focus on aiming.

Remember, If you don't like the way you shoot, change the way you practice.


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

As far as arm pit to the ground it just means to rotate and get my arm/ shoulder in the correct position. If I do that my shoulder is correct yet am not locking my arm. 

As far as flexing my back my rotation, breathe, stance is all included but, it's easy for me to recognize a word or two and put it into action. At this point am just working on drive with my thumb and rotation of my shoulder (arm pit to the ground). I think I will do this for the next few weeks and move up a step. 

Tonight I did what you said I drew down. Some time I just took a break and came back at it. It worked well, I still had a rouge error but, I will keep working at it. 

I didn't have that crazy shot were it felt like my hand was hooked to the arrow again so that a plus


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

This is the part of Kisik Lee's BEST method i don't agree with > "Total focus must be on the expansion and the execution of the shot; aiming is only secondary."

I know he is the one of the most decorated archery coaches in the world, but I don't care. I get my shot sequence down and focus on aiming.

Remember, If you don't like the way you shoot, change the way you practice.[/QUOTE]

Is this a book ? Or can I find it online ?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You can find a lot of info online and he has several books. I would reccomend several books by Larry Wise and Bernie Pellerite before Kisik Lees. Try Core Archery and Idiot Proof Archery respectively.


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

One of the shop guys here recommended a article by Wise about stabilizers and I thought it was very good, I just bought the idiots guide as well. Thank you all for you help.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Go straight to the source of Bernies book Len Cardinale.IMHO nobody breaks the shot down better.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Go straight to the source of Bernies book Len Cardinale.IMHO nobody breaks the shot down better.


Agree 100% :thumbs_up


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

When you guys where starting how long where your practice sessions ? If I can I will shoot for 3+ hours. The reason I ask is because there is some fatigue. It's not bad per se but am, just curious. I have so much fun that I will push through it, now that I got a new bow it will be that much harder to not stop.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Time is meaningless in practice as is the number of arrows.If you can shoot for 3 hrs which i doubt with complete concentration on every shot then by all means do it.The problem is when you just start slinging arrows instead of letting down(which is what you should have done on your first post because the shot wasnt prepared)you start to ingrain bad habits.If you truly focus total conentration on each arrow one at a time i think you will find you wont be able to practice as long but your sesssions will be more effective.Theres alot new thoughts and trends in archery but to me theres nothing new that hasnt been taught by Al Henderson or Len Cardinlae. I strongly suggest there material.Good Luck.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a lot of shooting if you haven't worked up to it. If you are steady firing an arrow every minute or so with breaks to pull your arrows, that is 100 to 150 arrows, maybe more. That's a reasonable level for archers who are competing in outdoor target or field, and there are plenty of archers who have worked up to more than that. The key is to be smart about it. It is too easy to damage the small shoulder muscles (rotator cuff) and I can tell you from personal exerience that these take a long time to heal. Even then there is residual soreness. 

I've never counted, but it seems like there is a post every couple of weeks from an AT member asking about how long it will take to recover from shoulder surgery. The more you shoot, the more you should do the other exercises that will strengthen and support your archery muscles. Pushing through the fatigue and pain isn't always the smart thing to do.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Bbowlby (Jun 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Time is meaningless in practice as is the number of arrows.If you can shoot for 3 hrs which i doubt with complete concentration on every shot then by all means do it.The problem is when you just start slinging arrows instead of letting down(which is what you should have done on your first post because the shot wasnt prepared)you start to ingrain bad habits.If you truly focus total conentration on each arrow one at a time i think you will find you wont be able to practice as long but your sesssions will be more effective.Theres alot new thoughts and trends in archery but to me theres nothing new that hasnt been taught by Al Henderson or Len Cardinlae. I strongly suggest there material.Good Luck.


That hits it on the head, you are correct I cannot hold focus for that long am not even sure i can pull a hour of 100% focus. Its a bummer as I love it and can't get enough. However I don't want to be sub par or train bad habits. Tonight I am shooting bails and am working only on hand position. I am gonna time my session to see my focus vs time ratio. Thanks for all of the advise guys.

Brandon

Sent from my iPad


----------

